# Northern California Races/Clubs



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, does anyone know of or have links to any Norcal Bay Area clubs or races? Preferably clubs that hold their own races or races that are not one loft...? Anything for Homers/Racers will be fine.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.baycitiescombine.com/


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks. Now I just have to decide between Sonoma and Tri-City


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Here you go Bro..

California Racing Pigeons Clucb


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

To help you decide, find out where they race from, and your loft position, you want to be as close to the line of flight as you can.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

You also want to choose a club with helpful members that you get along with.


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

u gonna start racing pigeons? if u need anything hit me up..


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

kingdizon said:


> Thanks. Now I just have to decide between Sonoma and Tri-City


So are you going to be flying with the Bay City Combine?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Im getting one pair of homers...the cock is a Mueleman I think...anyway yea, the Bay City Combine is my best choice. I just need more info like what kinda equipment I need and such...id only be able to produce 1 round a year unless I send the YB off to some one loft race or if my birds are that good that someone would want to buy one. Im leaning toward the tro city homing club..as I see there are a lot of members in my town. But id have to wait to get my loft running effeciently.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I am not sure racing pigeons with a loft that holds 4 is the best idea, You would only be able to breed two young from your pair and those two young could get lost on their first fly, let along each respective training toss.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I am not sure racing pigeons with a loft that holds 4 is the best idea, You would only be able to breed two young from your pair and those two young could get lost on their first fly, let along each respective training toss.


Dont need more than two. Only takes one good bird to win. And if they get lost on their first mile away from home toss, I DO NOT WANT THEM. A small loft like that lets me care for the birds more personally and that way I get to know each bird 100%. Ill be fine bro dont trip. The risk you mentioned is a risk everyone takes. Quantity doesnt overshadow quality IMHO. I just dont see what the size of my loft or the number of birds I have or rounds I can produce has to do with anything really. And I dont think its fair to exclude the smaller fanciers because their team or its loft isnt up to capacity.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

I was thinking the same at first. I was thinking a few birds but after talking to club members I got a bigger army. Now I have 8 pairs and Im hoping for 2 rounds so 32 ybs...... But then I will loose a few 4sure and so on. 

My loft is 8 x 12 two sections I like it and know all my birds.... I do not want a mass number of birds so only he best ones stay every year.


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

my 1st year i started out with 3 pairs. only raced 3 birds lost one and the other 2 did good for me.. got 2nd and 3rd federation back to back 2 weeks in a row...... if u got good birds dont worry.. ull have more time to get to know them inside and breed less junk birds.. good luck to u


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

R-Tune said:


> my 1st year i started out with 3 pairs. only raced 3 birds lost one and the other 2 did good for me.. got 2nd and 3rd federation back to back 2 weeks in a row...... if u got good birds dont worry.. ull have more time to get to know them inside and breed less junk birds.. good luck to u


Thank you! That is very encouraging


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

my 1st year racing i was told the same thing too.. 1st year flier wont do that good . especially with only 3 birds that i wont make it through the race season .from the 1st race on i was right on top with the man to be beat in the club and combine.. at 1st they thought it was luck but every week its always the same... Last year it was my 1st old bird race and i raced a lot of late hatches and raced them back to perch.. i was told that i will loose most of my late hatches and i shouldn't race late hacthes .. I did ok on the races got a few top 10 percent lost only 2..considering i am just flying them back to the perch and most of them are late hatches born in oct and nov with no training nor exercise as i live up north and its cold.. This year im doing the same again racing late hatches with no training .
My loft isnt setup properly either. all my birds are together old with young. prisoners are even tossed in. i dotn have the money to make a loft and separate them and setup properly but that doesnt mean that u cant race good... u can but with a better setup u can race even better...

with good birds u can race good without the right setup or team.. with good birds with the right setup, training and motivation u can race super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

And thats all I want really. Right now im not looking to make any money or have my name known. I just want to gain some experience and let my pigeons compete with others


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

R-TUNE , what club do you fly with in Wisconsin?


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

ERIC K said:


> R-TUNE , what club do you fly with in Wisconsin?


heart of Wisconsin and before i was with heartland the 1st year. i assume u are with heartland too..


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

our club is SPW and yes we fly OBs with the heartland federation.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> Thanks. Now I just have to decide between Sonoma and Tri-City


If you live in Vallejo that would put you in the Tri City Homing club (TCH). Which club in the combine you'd belong to is based on where you live, there are distinct boundaries for the clubs. I fly in the Bay Cities Combine too but in a different local club. TCH club has a website, http://www.tricityhoming.net

The Bay Cities Combine member clubs use Benzing equipment, so you can double check with somebody at TCH but I believe that is what you'd need to get. Let me tell you, the clock and timing pad is going to be expensive, but you may be able to find a used Atis Top or other used Benzing set up for a little cheaper out there, but double check with the club secretary before you buy to make sure they support an older Benzing style clock. Our club does, but they may not.

Good luck,

Matt


----------

